

Where are these Android phones [on flickr]?  - tomica
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/08/01/gogo

======
tomica
why let facts/data ruin a good narrative -- "google is lying to us":

    
    
      Another data point that highlights the discrepancy between the incredible 
      device activation numbers claimed by Google and actual real-world usage 
      of mobile devices. Example: Flickr’s stats on popular camera phones. 
      Where are these Android phones? How many of them are used for little 
      more than phone calls and texting?
    

<http://www.flickr.com/cameras/apple/> ...
<http://www.flickr.com/cameras/htc/>

if you just add up current top 4 models from one (of top 5) android
manufacturer, you get 5+ million photos, half the number uploaded by iphone4
(the four models have been on the market roughly the same amount of time as
iphone4).

------
kefs
maybe the reason is that android users just don't use flickr. i mean, who
still uses flickr?

~~~
lukesandberg
Integration with picasa is so easy with android that i wouldn't be surprised
if many people just defaulted to that.

